# 

## Na28ta

,    ..     . , .   ?    , , ,  ,     ..

,     :
1.  - 2 . (        (     ., ..  - ).    : ", ,   17 () ". , )
2.  13001,     .
3.   .
4.     . (  ,   ).
5.  ()    800. -  ( ,     )
6.    .
7.  ()     (200.) -  ( ,     )

    1 ,      2- .,        .. 
 .   .      .       13001.    : ,   , . ,     , ,     ,         ,  , .

       .
      - 18210807010011000110
    - 182 11301020016000130

          .

              .. .

, ,   ?  ,  ?   ?

----------


## Storn

> . (  ,   ).


      - ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Storn*,     ,    , ..        .    ,   ,       ,    ,       .  ,   - . ,        . ,  -   -    ,       (,     ).

----------


## Denis-Chel

.       .    .    :    ?      ?         ,            ?

----------


## nur87

*Na28ta*,       ?     ..

----------

.     .   " " -      " "?      " ".    ?       " ".   .

----------


## nur87

!

----------


## _

,            ,           ? 
    .

----------


## nur87

*_*,    .      .   13001   "  ".  :        , -  -     -  . .., ,    )

----------


## sarakot

*_*,    -  .                (      )

----------

:     .,      ( )  ,    -  ,         (      . -        )?    -     ..

.

----------


## stas

,     .

----------

> ,     .


.

----------

!  ,       ,  ,         ?      200 .? .

----------

,   "  "  -    , ....

----------


## ask22

..         .                 ?

----------


## sarakot

> 





>

----------


## 84

,       -

----------

,         ?      ?

----------


## ask22

> 


  - ..     ?

----------


## Roman31

> ,         ?      ?


     .

----------


## 1986

[QUOTE=;53834589  ,       ,  ,         ?      200 .? .[/QUOTE]

       .     ?  2?

----------


## sarakot

> .     ?  2?


 2

----------

!  ,                    ?

----------


## 1986

)   !

----------

> ,     :
> 1.  - 2 . (        (     ., ..  - ).    : ", ,   17 () ". , )
> 2.  13001,     .
> 3.   .
> 4.     . (  ,   ).
> 5.  ()    800. -  ( ,     )
> 6.    .
> 7.  ()     (200.) -  ( ,     )


             ,     ?

----------


## sarakot

**, 



> 6.    .
> 7.  ()     (200.)


    ( ..   2- .        )



> ,     ?


 

      ,

----------


## Na28ta

> 


   ? ,      .       (  ).

----------

> **, 
> 
>     ( ..   2- .        )
> 
> 
> 
>       ,


     ?         ?

----------

